# Biodenitrator



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with one of these?

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_filters_korallin_biodenitrator.asp?CartId=


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Or want to comment on it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't tried one, but I do remember the hubbubb that the sulfur denitrification methods stirred up when it started to gain practicality. Most people don't think about the sulfur cycle, and most people don't think that deliberately encouraging the growth of stinky sulfur bacteria would be a good idea, but that'll probably change someday.
Other forms of denitrification works okay, but they take up a lot of space and are tricky to keep balanced. These sulfur units balance & feed themselves, and they do a lot of denitrification in a small unit.
Public aquariums have been using them, especially in europe, and they work great, by all accounts. I didn't think that a practical home unit would ever hit the market, but apparently one has. 

I haven't tried this unit, and I don't know anyone who has. However, I'd be inclined to say that it probably works just fine. On the other hand, I have to mention that I don't see how this thing can possibly NOT contribute to the sulfide hardness of the water. Those who use them don't seem to have a problem with it, though, so maybe it's perfectly fine.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a denitrator on my 150 gal. saltwater tank. I have a 5 gal. sump and a timer. Three times a day i do a water change. I have one pump flush the sump with tank water for a half hour and then i feed the sump for an hour with PHOUS-B-GONE (I think it is called) It goes through this process three times a day giving me a 15 gal. a day water change. my ammonia, nitrites andnitrates are all at 0


----------

